# Post your Gas prices



## Lin19687 (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok this should have been done about a week ago when they kinda hit the peak (I THINK ??)

Last week I bought the new '22 Hyundai Ioniq5 EV after getting rid of my last one exactly a year ago.  Perfect timing  

My other Vehicle is my '20 Ford F350 (gasser) for Farm stuff .......... with a 34 Gallon tank I was NONE too pleased with the price going up.


So............Currently it is between $4.40-$4.50,  was $4.60 last week !


----------



## justjacqui (Mar 16, 2022)

In Australia we are paying around $2.23/litre which is equivalent to ~$AUD 8.40/gallon which when converted to US dollars is around $US6/gallon. 

It certainly is expensive to fill up the car at the moment.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 16, 2022)

We are paying right at $5/gal for diesel here in Idaho.

During a work trip to Cali last week, I complained to a coworker that the Bay Area gas prices were close to $7/gal. I shut up when she said that Mendocino County residents were paying almost $9/gal bc the area is remote and has few residents. Besides distance, volume (or lack thereof) is apparently an important factor that works against them.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 16, 2022)

I was able to fill-up for $4.39...it was $4.59 just two days before.  A week before it was $4.99.


----------



## Relle (Mar 17, 2022)

justjacqui said:


> In Australia we are paying around $2.23/litre which is equivalent to ~$AUD 8.40/gallon which when converted to US dollars is around $US6/gallon.
> 
> It certainly is expensive to fill up the car at the moment.


Expensive isn't it jacqui and it's likely to go up to $2.50 a litre.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 17, 2022)

In NZ we are paying approx $2.96 per litre ~$11.14 per gallon.  About $7.62 US dollars per gallon. That's for regular 91 unleaded.  95 - 98 unleaded is more expensive, and differnt parts of the country are more expensive.  Up to about $US8.55 per gallon.

We are looking at buying an electric vehicle later this year - and I love the Ionic! But a wee bit out of our price range.  Will probably go for a Polestar.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 17, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> We are looking at buying an electric vehicle later this year - and I love the Ionic! But a wee bit out of our price range.  Will probably go for a Polestar.



The Polestar is going to be the same price once you put items on it that equal the Hi5... trust me, we've done the math.  Hi5 is actually a great price for all that it included in the BASE price 
Don't buy the Chevy Bolt -- trust me I made GM buy mine back along with 1,000's of other owners and they don't care.
Tesla seats are made for toothpick sized people, which is not me 
Nothing else out there compares to the speed of charging (once the warm weather comes)


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 17, 2022)

We don’t have Chevy here anyway


----------



## Bobbie.1960 (Mar 17, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I was able to fill-up for $4.39...it was $4.59 just two days before.  A week before it was $4.99.


We

In San Antonio, Texas gas is 3.90/ gal. Diesel is 4.57/gal. In the last week it has been up and down, but over all it’s up 0.54/gal. ᑕᖇᗩᘔY!!



Lin19687 said:


> The Polestar is going to be the same price once you put items on it that equal the Hi5... trust me, we've done the math.  Hi5 is actually a great price for all that it included in the BASE price
> Don't buy the Chevy Bolt -- trust me I made GM buy mine back along with 1,000's of other owners and they don't care.
> Tesla seats are made for toothpick sized people, which is not me
> Nothing else out there compares to the speed of charging (once the warm weather comes)



look at Volkswagen they have a new hybrid.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 17, 2022)

Last week in rural Virginia. I took this photo to send to my son who lives in California.


----------



## Christa10 (Mar 17, 2022)

In Southern California we are almost up to $6 per gallon, but I have an EV so it doesn't affect me.  It does my kids though, so they aren't going very far these days.


----------



## MelissaG (Mar 20, 2022)

$4.19 on the northshore across from New Orleans. My husband is in California and it's $5 a gallon.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 20, 2022)

Went to get gas yesterday and it was back up...$3.79.


----------



## MelissaG (Mar 20, 2022)

Thought I'd suggest an app to you guys. Its called Get Upside and it gives discounts at nearby gas stations. The Exxon near me is $4.19 and you get a 42 cent discount with it bringing it down to $3.77 per gallon. I started Door Dashing to try to cover the rise in prices elsewhere and it was one of the apps recommended. Wish I had known about it earlier. I'm in the US though, not sure it would work elsewhere.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 20, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I started Door Dashing to try to cover the rise in prices elsewhere and it was one of the apps recommended.



I used to use Door Dash. At first it was cheaper and more efficient since I tend to a working lunch and the service was great. Then the extra fees started...I didn't mind the Delivery Fee, but then they added a Regulatory Fee ($2.00) and a Service Fee ($3.00). Then the service started slipping. I had very easy instructions to get to my office..."go to end of hall, turn left and go upstairs, office on the right". We'd find the driver walking around the building, just walking into offices...needless to say folks weren't...pleased. Turns out most of them weren't ready the instructions. I don't like tipping for bad service so I said I would tip upon delivery. The majority of the time, it would take an hour to two hours to get my order because it turns out, when you get your order is dependent on how well you tip up front. I don't play those games.

I switched over to Grub Hub...great at first, then the service declined.  And I've heard the same complaints about all the other services too.  It's basically blackmail to get your food.


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 20, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> Thought I'd suggest an app to you guys. Its called Get Upside and it gives discounts at nearby gas stations. The Exxon near me is $4.19 and you get a 42 cent discount with it bringing it down to $3.77 per gallon. I started Door Dashing to try to cover the rise in prices elsewhere and it was one of the apps recommended. Wish I had known about it earlier. I'm in the US though, not sure it would work elsewhere.


I use that app. I have only had it a couple of months and I am up to about $13 on it. My BP station at the end of my block usually has 24cents/gallon when I use it. And since its my regular gas station, and I drive a truck, and I drive 50 miles each way to and from work, it's worth knocking off a few pennies. 

I just checked the app, and its only offering .04/gallon right now. It goes up and down. I haven't figured out why lol. But When I fill up in the morning before work is usually when its the highest payback.



TheGecko said:


> I used to use Door Dash. At first it was cheaper and more efficient since I tend to a working lunch and the service was great. Then the extra fees started...I didn't mind the Delivery Fee, but then they added a Regulatory Fee ($2.00) and a Service Fee ($3.00). Then the service started slipping. I had very easy instructions to get to my office..."go to end of hall, turn left and go upstairs, office on the right". We'd find the driver walking around the building, just walking into offices...needless to say folks weren't...pleased. Turns out most of them weren't ready the instructions. I don't like tipping for bad service so I said I would tip upon delivery. The majority of the time, it would take an hour to two hours to get my order because it turns out, when you get your order is dependent on how well you tip up front. I don't play those games.
> 
> I switched over to Grub Hub...great at first, then the service declined.  And I've heard the same complaints about all the other services too.  It's basically blackmail to get your food.


for the most part I have had good experiences with Door Dash. Our cafeteria sucks...in 26 years of working at hospitals, this is by far the worst. So I Door Dash a lot. I bought the yearly dash pass...it makes a huge difference. You don't get all those silly charges.

But...I have also had a lot of bad experiences. Food left on the ground outside of the hospital entrance. NEVER following instructions, then having to find which entrance they left the food (with the security guard). I had a couple instances where they picked up the order from the restaurant and then cancelled the order claiming they couldn't find me...guess my food looked good.

My biggest gripe with them though...is when they pick up my order from the restaurant, then claim other orders. It takes forever to get to me, and its usually cold. It goes from "your dasher is on the way!" to adding another 40 minutes to delivery.

A couple of weeks ago I took an order from everybody in the emergency room. It was a big chik fil a breakfast order. Everybody sent me money via zelle or venmo. After waiting forever for it and getting multiple updates that a dasher was waiting for the order, then they changed dashers, then they cancelled the order. I was left with having to refund all of the money people paid me. Now I won't let them pay me until we actually get our food.

Which brings me to...I hate when people pay you exactly what their order cost. Sandwich costs $8, they pay you $8....no tax, tip, etc.

As much as I use door dash though, my good experiences outweigh the bad. It beats taco tuesday in the cafeteria...all the taco fixings and no taco shells LOL. I can't be the only one complaining about this. They just scoop everything into a bowl. At which point it looks like dog food.


----------



## KimR (Mar 21, 2022)

So not fair! 2 weeks ago I filled my tank with $5.89 gas. I've seen it around town now for over $6/gallon.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 28, 2022)

Ours are going down a bit.  I pass one that is now $4.19 and was $4.50something last week.

Me... $0 for the past 3 weeks.... thanks to the new EV.  I'm not gonna fill the truck till it drops considerably more ! 34 gal tank  blahhhhh


----------



## Johnez (Apr 4, 2022)

$3.59 here in Omaha. I feel lucky, but eggs and milk are eating me alive. Eggs have nearly doubled this week. :-(


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 5, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I used to use Door Dash. At first it was cheaper and more efficient since I tend to a working lunch and the service was great. Then the extra fees started...I didn't mind the Delivery Fee, but then they added a Regulatory Fee ($2.00) and a Service Fee ($3.00). Then the service started slipping. I had very easy instructions to get to my office..."go to end of hall, turn left and go upstairs, office on the right". We'd find the driver walking around the building, just walking into offices...needless to say folks weren't...pleased. Turns out most of them weren't ready the instructions. I don't like tipping for bad service so I said I would tip upon delivery. The majority of the time, it would take an hour to two hours to get my order because it turns out, when you get your order is dependent on how well you tip up front. I don't play those games.
> 
> I switched over to Grub Hub...great at first, then the service declined.  And I've heard the same complaints about all the other services too.  It's basically blackmail to get your food.


That's the thing with the virus. People got desperate so everyone started signing up to it and most of them shouldn't be involved in anything customer service oriented. All my reviews are 5 stars. And today I was given a $30 cash tip "to help with gas" (per the customer). It paid for the first eating out we've had in weeks. I just grabbed us a couple burgers.

I've been working in customer service since I was 12 years old and I'm almost 46. I take pride in it. I can't stand working a traditional job, but I do know I'm good with customers. I think I am anyway.

When you get your order isn't based on how well you tip up front. It's based on how well you tip. Dashers make the same per hour that waiters and waitresses do. In my state, that's $2.75 per order. A $3 payment (all payments show including a tip in the app) will mostly likely get a refusal for the delivery from any drivers, especially if they have to drive more than a couple miles. A $6 payment, it will likely be taken, but the farther you live and when you order will impact how fast the food gets to you. I had to walk out of an order the other day because I was waiting 15 minutes to pick up the order and the restaurant kept telling me it was coming. I couldn't wait any longer. Time is money for a driver. Imagine how long it takes you drive to the house and you only make $5 especially if you know it's a 45 minute trip.

So, here's how it works. Doordash pays a small amount (as do all the delivery services) which is usually somewhere around what waiters and waitresses make. But the driver isn't considered an employee, they are considered contractors. That means the driver pays their own taxes, and any other fees the gvt decides to add on plus their car maintenance, insurance, registration and gas. That means that, if they get a $6 payment, half of that is going to the government and other fees off the bat. So if you order food and only give a $6 payment, they are effectively working for $3 for that delivery.

Today I had two very good deliveries with a $12.75 including tip and $30 cash tip. I can hide the cash tip because it wasn't recorded on the app. Doordash paid me $2.75 for the $30 one and they don't know about the tip, nor will they.

Meaning, if the app shows that the driver is going to receive at LEAST $7 in the end, you are more likely to get it picked up by a driver. Personally, I pass on anything that's less than $6 and if it shows anything further than 6 miles from where I am at the moment in time it shows up. I have bills to pay, it causes wear and tear on my vehicle, and I need to eat. It's not to be mean or lazy. If your order took a long time to be picked up then its probably because the restaurant took a long time, a driver didn't accept your order (we choose what we accept), or there was a problem on the way to your house.

That being said, when I went to get gas yesterday, it was $3.999 and the get Upside app gave me a 25 cents per gallon discount. I don't have a huge amount in the app yet, but it's better to get some money back than not and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Catscankim (Apr 12, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> That's the thing with the virus. People got desperate so everyone started signing up to it and most of them shouldn't be involved in anything customer service oriented. All my reviews are 5 stars. And today I was given a $30 cash tip "to help with gas" (per the customer). It paid for the first eating out we've had in weeks. I just grabbed us a couple burgers.
> 
> I've been working in customer service since I was 12 years old and I'm almost 46. I take pride in it. I can't stand working a traditional job, but I do know I'm good with customers. I think I am anyway.
> 
> ...


So, the drivers see their tip prior to accepting the order? A lot of the time I tip minimal in the app, then hand them cash when the arrive. I am wondering if thats why i have problems with orders sometimes…they dont know that they are getting more when they get here.

Today for instance, I tipped 10% in the app, but i planned on giving them $6 or $7 when they got here. It would have been a 50% tip all together.  I am a cash tipper, having waitressed and bartended for a long time when i was younger, so I know the cash is appreciated. I got my usual updates, and after an hour and a half of “dasher waiting for order” I texted them asking if there was a problem with the order. She instantly cancelled the order lol. …guess I’m cooking. Which I wasnt thrilled to do since I just worked overnight and was in the middle of a soaping mess in my kitchen.

Cancellations are becoming more common lately. I see your point of view completely, but a tip is based on service. If I go out to dinner and the food sucked, but the server was awesome, I dont take it out on the server by leaving a bad tip. But if a dasher shows up with cold food when the app already said the dasher was on the way…2 hours ago. They arent getting the extra cash i planned on giving them.

I have had orders arrive cold because the driver picked up another order. Once i had a burger king bag and empty soda cup inside my bag. A friend of mine just posted on fb that the same thing just happened to her.

Recently a friend of mine in Philly had unexpected company and no food or snacks to feed them. They just showed up at the door (like drove a whole 2hours to his house with no notice, who does that lol). I sent him a door dash platter of pretzels and cheese dip from 1100 miles away. I tipped the driver WELL within the app, cause i wasnt there to give her cash. I texted her that i was sending from florida, and to please make sure she handed it to him with a message from me, which she did. She was actually excited for being part of the surprise delivery.

But, thank you for you door dash service. Sometimes i wouldnt get a lunch at work without you guys. I guess the trick is an upfront nice tip.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 13, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> That's the thing with the virus. People got desperate so everyone started signing up to it and most of them shouldn't be involved in anything customer service oriented. All my reviews are 5 stars. And today I was given a $30 cash tip "to help with gas" (per the customer). It paid for the first eating out we've had in weeks. I just grabbed us a couple burgers.
> 
> I've been working in customer service since I was 12 years old and I'm almost 46. I take pride in it. I can't stand working a traditional job, but I do know I'm good with customers. I think I am anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining. But from a customer POV, this is why I rarely use Doordash, Grubhub, Waitr, etc. anymore. Like CatscanKim, I work in a busy hospital and our cafeteria isn't very good. BUT there are a ton of great restaurants downtown that are literally 2 minutes from our hospital. These restaurants upcharge for delivery services so a meal I would purchase in person that would be $20 (let's say a gourmet burger and fries from a nice local place) is $25+ in a delivery app. And then the app charges additional fees - so now that $20 meal is well over $30. I always choose the 20% tip in the app so now I'm paying around $40 for my meal. OK, sometimes I'm fine with that when I haven't packed a lunch or I'm craving something. What I'm not fine with is paying that amount of money to have to wait over an hour for a delivery from a restaurant less than five minutes away and getting cold food. This happened way too often, so I don't even bother anymore.
Maybe it was because the 20% tip was only in the $6-7 range?


----------



## Megan (Apr 13, 2022)

I saw a 3.95 today and was like whoopie!...Problem is, I don't need to get gas...

It's been about 4.09-4.19 for a while around where I am.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 13, 2022)

I paid $4.39 and even with $0.40 off a gallon with my savings card, it was still too expensive.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 19, 2022)

BJ's here is $3.79, up 10cents from yesterday. But still down like 50cents


----------



## lonalea (Apr 20, 2022)

3.90


----------



## AliOop (Apr 20, 2022)

We are still over $5 gallon here.


----------



## earlene (May 3, 2022)

Fuel was very expensive in Italy.  We rented vehicles twice.  One used diesel.  The other used gasoline.  The prices rose as soon as the war broke out in Ukraine and continued to rise.  Far less expensive since our return, but still more than before we left for our trip.

The worst part of buying fuel in Italy was not the price, however.  It was the difficult time my husband had trying to figure out how to get the pumps to work.  No attendants at most of the places he stopped & printed instructions in a language he was unable to understand (or minimal or no instructions-I'm not sure.)  He finally was able to get some help from another customer who explained the process, but it was a lot different from how we do it in the US, so it took some time to fill the tank that first time.

It generally cost about $90 - $100 US to fill up while we were in Italy.   When I got back home, I knew we'd have higher prices than when I left, that always happens, but since I replaced my C70 with an XC60 and no longer need to buy premium gas, I was still shocked at the over $50.00 fill-up in Texas, where gas is usually much cheaper than here at home.  The tank is bigger, but not that much bigger.

But today, my online research tells me it would cost me $67.50 to fill my tank at Costco in Iowa.  Think I'll hold off on that trip as long as possible.  The estimates I read are that it will take 4 months for the gas prices to drop after the oil prices drop.  If that's true, it will probably impact my travel plans.  But then, maybe not.  I still prefer driving to flying.


----------

